# Has anyone done a Blusemobile?



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

If so need pics! :wave: What donor bodies are out there, decals, etc, for biulding one?


----------



## TCR Russ (May 7, 2012)

What a great idea! I wonder if Road Race Replicas might have a body like that.

http://www.ho-slotcars.com/


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

it's been on my round tuit list for ages....just never got near the top.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes!

Somebody did a Blues-mobile... cant remember who...sheesh...


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

The Tyco police car is close. I believe it is a few years older, and it is the Chrysler mid-size body, not the full-size.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

What do we have that's close to a 1974 Dodge Monoco? Hmmm.....









'It's got a cop motor, a 440 cubic inch plant, it's got cop tires, cop suspensions, cop shocks. It's a model made before catalytic converters so it'll run good on regular gas. What do you say, is it the new Bluesmobile or what?"


-Paul


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

pshoe64 said:


> What do we have that's close to a 1974 Dodge Monoco? Hmmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...but it needs a new cigarette lighter.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

joez870 said:


> Ok...but it needs a new cigarette lighter.


EXCELLENT!!!!:thumbsup:

Or should I say "Hit It!"

-Paul


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Elwood:* It's a hundred and six miles to Chicago. We've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses.

*Jake:* Hit it.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> *Elwood:* It's a hundred and six miles to Chicago. We've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses.
> 
> *Jake:* Hit it.


JL made a diecast version (w/ loud speaker on top)...
on my list as well ;-)

my "Thing" is Hollywood/Tv cars.....
anyone else into this genre'???
w/ love 2 get 2tegther on w/ we've done (show/tell--ish)
i'm not as good as u guys @ customs, but w/ like 2 get with u on this genre'...

anyone up 4 it??????? ;-)




Bubba 123 ;-)


----------



## TCR Russ (May 7, 2012)

I like Hollywood cars too. I'd love to see a 'Death Proof' car.
Or a Drag-U-La HO scale.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TCR Russ said:


> I like Hollywood cars too. I'd love to see a 'Death Proof' car.
> Or a Drag-U-La HO scale.


"Death-Proof"..?????
please elaberate...
"Death-Mobile" from animal house ??????

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Bubba 123 said:


> my "Thing" is Hollywood/Tv cars.....
> anyone else into this genre'???
> w/ love 2 get 2tegther on w/ we've done (show/tell--ish)
> i'm not as good as u guys @ customs, but w/ like 2 get with u on this genre'...
> ...


Actually, I DO have a bunch of cars I've done like that. They've all been posted here at one time or another, but it would be cool to do a whole thread devoted to everyone's TV/movie cars. Lemme see what pictures I already have to post and then maybe see which ones I have to take/retake...

--rick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Scroll down memory lane...*

... find post #3201. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=173887&highlight=blues+brothers&page=214


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bubba 123 said:


> "Death-Proof"..?????
> please elaberate...
> "Death-Mobile" from animal house ??????
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Death proof car correct me if I am wrong is stuntman Mikes bad ass primer Nova


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

tjd241 said:


> ... find post #3201. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=173887&highlight=blues+brothers&page=214


HAHAHAHAHA that's awesome! I must have missed it first time around. The Jake and Elwood figs really send it over the top...

--rick


----------



## TCR Russ (May 7, 2012)

Bubba 123 said:


> "Death-Proof"..?????
> please elaberate...
> "Death-Mobile" from animal house ??????
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Yes, I meant Stuntman Mike's Nova.
The Animal House car would be a hoot too, esp. w/ a breakaway cake.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> Actually, I DO have a bunch of cars I've done like that. They've all been posted here at one time or another, but it would be cool to do a whole thread devoted to everyone's TV/movie cars. Lemme see what pictures I already have to post and then maybe see which ones I have to take/retake...
> 
> --rick


i'm in 4 it Rick :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/larcombe1/

here's a link to my photo bucket albums there are about 5-ish albums in all...feel free 2 look's 'em over ;-)

Bubba 123


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TCR Russ said:


> Yes, I meant Stuntman Mike's Nova.
> The Animal House car would be a hoot too, esp. w/ a breakaway cake.


"Stuntman Mike" ??????
w/ movie/tv show ????

Bubba :freak:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

TCR Russ said:


> Yes, I meant Stuntman Mike's Nova.
> The Animal House car would be a hoot too, esp. w/ a breakaway cake.


A long time ago, I saw someone did an Animal House car. I kinda think it was based on an old Aurora Thunderbird convertible...

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bubba 123 said:


> "Stuntman Mike" ??????
> w/ movie/tv show ????
> 
> Bubba :freak:


 Look up Grindhouse!  2007 Deathproof with Kurt Russel!:thumbsup:
he drove a Nova and a Charger
Dumb movie, cool stunts!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

The real Animalhouse Deathmobile was a 1969 Lincoln, right?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

joez870 said:


> The real Animalhouse Deathmobile was a 1969 Lincoln, right?


about that year lincoln...use a dash green hornet bod...
u'r covering the rear & front...so... it don't matter :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

tabcomary said:


> The Tyco police car is close. I believe it is a few years older, and it is the Chrysler mid-size body, not the full-size.


Tyco police car is a mid-size B-body but the Monaco is a full size C-body.I have a die cast one but have never tried resin casting.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Just need to convert to a slot car-
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREENLIGHT-...18273?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item3cc7128841


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

torredcuda said:


> Just need to convert to a slot car-
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREENLIGHT-...18273?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item3cc7128841


JL "Hollywood Wheels" had a version as well :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------

